# Footages gesucht



## Karanja (25. November 2011)

Ich möchte für meine Bachelorarbeit nächstes Semester einen Realfilm ( sei es mit Greenscreen oder einfach nur ein Film) mit VFX Elementen versehen.

Gibt es irgendwo frei Szenen? Z.B. eine Kampfszene oder so? Entweder einen kompletten Film der schon so 3-5 Minuten geht oder verschiedene Szenen die man aneinanderreihen kann?

Die Szenen müssen aber frei verwendbar sein. Sei es kostenlos oder auch welche, wo man Geld bezahlen muss ( solange es in einem gewissen Rahmen ist)

Bei Copilot gibt es Greenscreenszenen die sind aller dings nie länger als 10 Sekunden =/


----------



## Karanja (31. März 2012)

Ich suche leider immer noch =(


----------



## Zinken (2. April 2012)

Eine Google-Suche nach "greenscreen video footage" wirft doch einiges aus?! z.B. http://www.pond5.com, http://www.fotosearch.com, http://www.timelinegfx.com ...


----------



## sight011 (3. April 2012)

Guck doch mal bei videohive.net


----------

